# TiVo Premiere Elite XL4 TCD758250 - LIFETIME SERVICE - Under Warranty 11/25/2015



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

Replaced by Roamio

TiVo Premiere Elite XL4 TCD758250 - LIFETIME SERVICE - Under Warranty 11/25/2015

http://r.ebay.com/H3YQij

Auction Ends 31 March 2014


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

Reminder - Auction ends 31 March at 8:57 pm EST


----------

